# how many were made



## Johnny_Knoxville (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello I am currently looking into buying an altima se-r and i was wondering how many were made and just wondering is there anything bad i should know about the car?


----------



## SRHNSE-R (Mar 11, 2007)

Johnny_Knoxville said:


> Hello I am currently looking into buying an altima se-r and i was wondering how many were made and just wondering is there anything bad i should know about the car?


THE ONLY PROBLEM I'VE EXPERIENCED WITH MY 06 SE-R IS MY CLUTCH, BY THAT I MLOST THE CLUTCH A COUPLE OF TIMES, TO THE FLOOR CHECKED THE FLUID AND IT WAS FINE THE ONLY THING I FIGURED IT COULD BE WAS IT HEATED UP, BESIDES THAT THE SE-R IS THE TIGHTEST HANDLING 4-DOOR SEDAN THAT I'VE EVER OWNED IF YOU ARE INTO 2-DOORS WAIT TILL THIS SUMMER, JULY AUGUST THE SICKEST ALTIMA THATS GOING TO BLOW EVEYONES MIND IS COMING


----------



## Johnny_Knoxville (Mar 19, 2007)

yes i am a fan of four doors and is this new altima your talking about goin to be an se-r?


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

The new generation of Altimas don't have an SE-R (yet), but the coupe version coming out is pretty much a cheaper version of the G35 coupe.


----------



## KPG (Mar 26, 2007)

I am currently looking for a SE-R myself but I aslo saw the new altima on nissanusa website it soo sweet. But acriml01 you said the only problem you had was with the clutch.


----------



## KPG (Mar 26, 2007)

I am also looking for an SE-R but SRHNSE-R you said the only problem you had was with the clutch.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

KPG said:


> I am currently looking for a SE-R myself but I aslo saw the new altima on nissanusa website it soo sweet. But acriml01 you said the only problem you had was with the clutch.


I don't have problems with my clutch, cuz its an auto.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Still nobody knows how many were made.


----------



## sseat44 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have heard that in 2005 there were 3000 made


----------

